# Pygmy goat losing hair? UPDATE: RELATED TO KIDDING



## madcow (Feb 18, 2013)

This morning when I went out to see the goats and I started rubbing Ginger on the top of her head, which is something she adores to have me do, her hair starting coming off in clumps and ended up balding a spot the size of a silver dollar in a matter of seconds!  I checked her scalp area and there doesn't seem to be any inflammation, scaliness, or any other sign of parasites.  She doesn't spend a great deal of time scratching it on things, so it doesn't seem to be itchy to her and she appears to be acting normal in every way.  In fact, she's been kicking up her heels and being really playful the last couple of weeks.  So I know she feels well.   There are also no signs of excoriation (being scratched persistently).  I know that women sometimes will lose hair after giving birth with the sudden shift in hormones.  She kidded a little less than 4 weeks ago.  Has anyone else had this happen with their does after kidding?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 18, 2013)

My goats are starting to shed their winter coat. So that could be a possibility.


----------



## madcow (Feb 18, 2013)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> My goats are starting to shed their winter coat. So that could be a possibility.


Is their's to the point of being completely bald?  Her's is.  I think that is probably something different than just sheding winter coat.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 18, 2013)

Hmm...Mine are shedding but never go bald.  Are you sure it isn't mange?  It seems like it has been a bad year for mites.  I would think there would be other signs if it were a deficiency of that degree.


----------



## madcow (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been keeping an eye on Ginger's bald spot on her head, and since I've started this thread a couple of days ago the hair has started to grow back!  It seems like she just blew some hair because of her recent kidding.  Obviously the extreme hormonal swings after kidding can play a huge factor in a doe losing a gob of hair suddenly.  I also found some information on the internet to back this up.  I was glad it was nothing parasitic or infectious in nature.  So this is just an FYI for those of you who might have a doe do the same thing at some point.  Nothing to worry about, just Mother Nature taking care of business as usual!


----------

